# 7th April trip to Living Waters + MA Morden (Surrey)



## mlgt (16 Feb 2012)

Following last years visit.

The plan is....

Saturday 7th April.

Meetup at Maidenhead aquatics in Morden about 10am, and hang around there until everyone has turned up and had a look around. When you arrive please make your way to the aquatic section (not the main garden centre entrance!).

Then move on from there to Living Waters.

Then head to Harvesters for a spot of lunch.

The Morden branch of Maidenhead aquatics is a nice LFS, has a car park and public transport links (bus, tube, train), so is as good a place as any to start off!

Living Waters is a LFS that is clearly dedicated to the planted tank enthusiast. 

If anyone wants to cross post this on any other boards feel free. 

-----
Maidenhead Aquatics, Morden: http://www.fishkeeper.co.uk/store.aspx?id=61" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

Address
Morden Hall Garden Centre
Morden Hall Rd Morden 
Surrey SM4 5JG

-----

Living Waters: http://www.livingwatersonline.co.uk/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false; (check out the plant lists!  )

Living Waters
28 Beddington Lane
Croydon, Surrey
CR0 4TB 

Tel: 020 8680 3533


----------



## Antipofish (16 Feb 2012)

*Re: 31st March trip to Living Waters + MA Morden (Surrey)*

Count me in, sounds like a great day


----------



## mlgt (28 Feb 2012)

*Re: 31st March trip to Living Waters + MA Morden (Surrey)*

Currently interested in attending.

mlgt
Londondragon
Antipofish
Ghostworld
hotweldfire

Please add your name to the list.

R


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Feb 2012)

*Re: 31st March trip to Living Waters + MA Morden (Surrey)*

Living Waters is great!


----------



## Gill (28 Feb 2012)

*Re: 31st March trip to Living Waters + MA Morden (Surrey)*

Arghhhh Heard so much nice feedback about living waters. Would love to come, but saving for some special fish from Malaysia.


----------



## mlgt (12 Mar 2012)

Please note - Date changed


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2012)

Looking forward to another LW visit


----------



## Antipofish (14 Mar 2012)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Please note - Date changed



Still OK with this date.  Is it worth PMing the people who have already expressed interest in case they are not watching this thread ?


----------



## mlgt (14 Mar 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> mlgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I will probably just send a PM to any locals to remind of this meet.


----------



## hotweldfire (14 Mar 2012)

Am up for it.


----------



## Antipofish (14 Mar 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Am up for it.



Cool, looking forward to saying thanks for the drop checker in person


----------



## darren636 (14 Mar 2012)

now this sounds nuts but good. Is there a secret handshake? Or perhaps everyone has to hold a copy of one of Jeremy gays' paperbacks?


----------



## hotweldfire (14 Mar 2012)

Nah, you just have to look like a tired bloke in his thirties (on the whole) who looks like he needs a hobby. They're easy to spot.


----------



## darren636 (14 Mar 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Nah, you just have to look like a tired bloke in his thirties (on the whole) who looks like he needs a hobby. They're easy to spot.


 I got that nailed then ...


----------



## mlgt (26 Mar 2012)

Just a quick bump that there will a meet on this date.
A visit to MA and finish the morning off at Living Waters.
Currently awaiting to hear from Living Waters if they are able to do a presentation on something.

Details to follow.

Rik


----------



## Eboeagles (26 Mar 2012)

I'm gutted I'm unable to make this! I wanted to put some more names to faces + desperate to go to Living Waters... Hey ho next time.


----------



## hotweldfire (26 Mar 2012)

That's a shame mate. Would have been good to see you.


----------



## Greg's Pea (30 Mar 2012)

Count me in too chaps, should be good to see the place.


----------



## mlgt (30 Mar 2012)

Thanks for letting us know. We are meeting at MA first. Will confirm whos coming midweek.


----------



## Antipofish (30 Mar 2012)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Thanks for letting us know. We are meeting at MA first. Will confirm whos coming midweek.



In case I miss the confirmation post, Im coming too


----------



## mlgt (1 Apr 2012)

Currently interested in attending.

mlgt
Londondragon
Antipofish
Ghostworld
hotweldfire
Gregs_Pea

Please add your name to the list.

R


----------



## a1Matt (1 Apr 2012)

mlgt
Londondragon
Antipofish
Ghostworld
hotweldfire
Gregs_Pea
a1matt

having missed the last few meets i am looking forward to catching up with everyone, and meeting some new people too


----------



## Piece-of-fish (2 Apr 2012)

mlgt
Londondragon
Antipofish
Ghostworld
hotweldfire
Gregs_Pea
a1matt
piece-of-fish


----------



## mlgt (5 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the updates. 

See you all on saturday at 10am, Im sure there will be some familiar faces. If you are unsure just hang around the plant section. 

R


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Apr 2012)

We need a secret nose scratch technique!


----------



## Antipofish (5 Apr 2012)

I was talking to a member of a fish club in Brighton about this trip yesterday and he has suggested that very close by to LW is a place called Heritage Aquatics.  It is probably too late to try and incorporate it into what we do as a group, but from what he has told me, and looking at their website online (http://heritagefarmnurseries.co.uk/) it may be worth people considering visiting after we have all "done our thing" as a group.  Just thought I would mention it as its good to find places that are worthy of attention


----------



## Matt Warner (5 Apr 2012)

I would love to come guys but it's too far to travel!


----------



## Ady34 (5 Apr 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> I would love to come guys but it's too far to travel!


ditto!


----------



## Matt Warner (5 Apr 2012)

I think maybe a trip to a fish shop in the midlands could be in order at some point.


----------



## hotweldfire (6 Apr 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> I was talking to a member of a fish club in Brighton about this trip yesterday and he has suggested that very close by to LW is a place called Heritage Aquatics.  It is probably too late to try and incorporate it into what we do as a group, but from what he has told me, and looking at their website online (http://heritagefarmnurseries.co.uk/) it may be worth people considering visiting after we have all "done our thing" as a group.  Just thought I would mention it as its good to find places that are worthy of attention



I know this place. Have been there once. It's OK, good fish selection and well maintained tanks when I was there. But don't know their plants, at least not the guy I spoke to. Didn't recognise latin names of some of the most common. Fairly small plant selection too. But that was a couple of years ago so might have changed by now.


----------



## Antipofish (6 Apr 2012)

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> Antipofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to the guy I spoke to yesterday, who has been there recently, he thought it was well worth a visit.  Everyone has different expectations though, so it could be that its still the same as you found it.  Never know unless you try it.

Its odd though, before I moved out to New Zealand there was a place in Brighton that had the worst plants going, marine and freshwater fish tanks run on undergravels, everything looked mucky and dirty all the time.  The only thing going for it was cheap fish.  Last year I thought I would go back and see if it had changed.  New surrounds to the tanks, don't know what the filtration was as I didn't stay long enough to look.  Plants were abysmal, fish looked dreadful, what there was there, and the staff (owner included) was too busy sitting round talking to their mates smoking roll ups (in a public retail outlet which I didn't think was even legal now) to bother to even acknowledge my presence. So some things never change, just get worse ! LOL


----------



## Piece-of-fish (6 Apr 2012)

All same guys? 10am at MA?


----------



## Antipofish (6 Apr 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> All same guys? 10am at MA?



Bring the wine Ed !!!


----------



## mlgt (6 Apr 2012)

And some shrimp 

Yes 10am at MA bro.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Apr 2012)

Is Chris Jupp still the manager at MA Morden? If so, please pass on my regards when you guys visit.


----------



## mlgt (7 Apr 2012)

Will do. I think he was the last time we all visited.


----------



## hotweldfire (7 Apr 2012)

Guys, got some of this green machine corrugated plastic substrate support stuff. Too much for me to ever use. Anyone want some? Can bring a sheet and we can chop it up and share.

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/sh ... e-supports


----------



## Ady34 (7 Apr 2012)

Hi,
hope you chaps had and eggcellent day and didnt shell out too much!..... 
....Ive been easter egg hunting.   
Hopefully next time ill be able to come along.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (8 Apr 2012)

Had an awesome day ! Great to meet some new faces and some I already recognised  Living Waters was an experience to say the least !  Fell in love with some wild caught Apitso's that pomptly came off sale as it was realised they had fry in their tank. But what colouration !! Actually managed not to spend too much though, for which my bank manager will be thankful.  Thanks for organising MLGT :thumbup I am looking forward to the next trip already.


----------



## mlgt (8 Apr 2012)

Glad you had a fun day out. It was well worth the drive for you guys 

Will make it an annual thing. Living Waters might be holding a showcase in the future so will keep everyone updated.
The Pistos were lovely and seeing the live fry was a rare sight too  Frothelmet reckons they literally just gave birth so that was pretty cool. 

Will give you a heads up if I pop down to Brighton. 

Rik


----------



## CeeJay (8 Apr 2012)

Hi all

Nice to put some faces to some names


----------



## Antipofish (8 Apr 2012)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> Nice to put some faces to some names



Hi Chris. Shaun and I were saying we wish we had accepted your offer of seeing your setup rather than spending the time to go to that last place on the way home.  I am sure we would have enjoyed it more ! Hopefully next time ?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Apr 2012)

Really really glad to see you all again guys. New and old faces


----------



## Antipofish (8 Apr 2012)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Really really glad to see you all again guys. New and old faces



You too Ed.  Thanks for the poster too


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2012)

Nice day out as always, nice to meet some new faces as well  was a good turn out in the end, bring on the next one


----------



## Greg's Pea (9 Apr 2012)

Yep, cheers folks, was a good day, nice to meet you all


----------



## a1Matt (10 Apr 2012)

We always get a good turnout when we go to Living Waters and this time was no exception.  I know it has been said already, but it really Was good to see everyone, and nice to meet Shaun and Chris too 

I came away a happy bunny (he he, nice Easter pun eh)...

Got some nice plants - Cryptocoryne Cordata, Cryptocoryne Schulzie (rare!), and an Anubias Saggitaria.
and some fish too - a trio of micropoecilia picta red.

These are lovely, they look like a miniature guppy, but are more subdued in their behaviour, so suit the aesthetics of my planted tank really well.  Still very active (just slower moving and less frantic) so are good dither fish.

Not many shops take the effort to look out for rarer fish, so these were really appreciated.  

The breeding Apistos that got a mention earlier were wild caught Apistogramma Inka, they also had Apistogramma Hongsloi and Apistogramma Macmasteri in the adjacent tanks, and they were acting as excellent (and much needed) target fish for the breeding pair.  Any customers walking past or peeering in got a good flaring as well!  They are building up their apisto stocks so this is definitely one to watch out for.

You know a shop is looking after the critters well when they have full colours and are breeding on the premises.

Had some nice grade CRS (nice spot on the mosura Sajid), and some Princess bees in too (breeding too I think).

Excuse my enthusiasm (I could go on), I was like a kid in a sweet shop!

Next shop for me to check out is Abacaus Aquatics (Sidcup, South East London, right on my doorstep) fairly new on the scene, but their stock lists also have some of the lesser seen species on it.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Apr 2012)

anyone take a camera?   Who needs PFK shop tour


----------



## hotweldfire (10 Apr 2012)

Yeah, good to see y'all and meet some new people. Sorry I skipped lunch - had to get those mosura home sharpish    Seemed to have settled in well.


----------



## a1Matt (11 Apr 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> anyone take a camera?   Who needs PFK shop tour



I don't have a camera, but when we visited LW a couple of years ago I did  so you can see pics from that visit....   http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=175.0


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Apr 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Had an awesome day !


We here discussing LED DIY, have a look at this thread if you haven't found it yet 

viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3687#p40686


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Apr 2012)

thanks matt, looks like its well worth a visit if im ever down that way.
Lovely altums!


----------

